# My mom being a mom



## Question-Everything (Jun 30, 2012)

My mom found out I had dp when i ordered Stranger to Myself like three weeks ago and confronted me about the title and i awkwardly told them her kind of. Anyway my mom knows I have dp. I reciently told her I wanted to dye my hair blue and she said that she didn't want me to until she makes sure I'm all straightend out. She thinks i'm depressed which I kind of am and wants me to see a therapist which I kind of do. Anyway reciently i'm not sure how I feel about my dp and my mom has clearly been worrying about me having it and know her she's resherched the fuck out of it and probably knows more than I do lol. She probably knows i'm on this forum and probably reads all my posts. Orrrrr I'm just overthinking like usual. I'm not quit sure what to do but what i do know is i'm going to dye my hair anyways









Has anyone had their parents react like this?

I allways have alot to say about this disorder I feel stuck with but I feel I wont have much to say when I go to therapy. I'm not sure what to do about the whole thing and i'm confused like I've been reciently.

I'm also aware this thread is pointless and I'm not expecting any replies but thanks for reading my shitty problems


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Question-Everything said:


> My mom found out I had dp when i ordered Stranger to Myself like three weeks ago and confronted me about the title and i awkwardly told them her kind of. Anyway my mom knows I have dp. I reciently told her I wanted to dye my hair blue and she said that she didn't want me to until she makes sure I'm all straightend out. She thinks i'm depressed which I kind of am and wants me to see a therapist which I kind of do. Anyway reciently i'm not sure how I feel about my dp and my mom has clearly been worrying about me having it and know her she's resherched the fuck out of it and probably knows more than I do lol. She probably knows i'm on this forum and probably reads all my posts. Orrrrr I'm just overthinking like usual. I'm not quit sure what to do but what i do know is i'm going to dye my hair anyways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My parents had the complete opposite reaction lol

I told my mom that I had this, I tried to explain everything about it, had to order a book and she still doesn't get much of it, plus she never brought up the disorder, she tries to "stay away" from it

My stepfather thinks this is just a bad moment of my life and that I need to move on

My father thinks every single psychological disorder is nothing, and it only happens because the person is too weak to face reality


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 16, 2010)

As much as it may be annoying to you, it sounds like you have a good mom. She's taking you seriously and trying to get you the help you need. That's so much more than some parents are emotionally capable of doing. I'm not sure how old you are, but I have an 11 year old and a teenager and I'll tell you, it's not easy. It may be hard to do, but try not to shut her out. She's probably a little afraid of what you're going through and is worried about you. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Question-Everything (Jun 30, 2012)

Dragonfly said:


> As much as it may be annoying to you, it sounds like you have a good mom. She's taking you seriously and trying to get you the help you need. That's so much more than some parents are emotionally capable of doing. I'm not sure how old you are, but I have an 11 year old and a teenager and I'll tell you, it's not easy. It may be hard to do, but try not to shut her out. She's probably a little afraid of what you're going through and is worried about you. I hope you feel better soon.


I'm 16 and yeah I do love my mom. I appreciate that she cares and i'd rather her care than ignore it but sometimes although I really want to tell the world I want to keep it to myself and pretend I never talked about my dp.


----------



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

i also told my mom that i have dp and also that i got it from drugs.

the day i told my mom that i had dp went like this:

i broke out in tears and said mom i took drugs a now it feels as if iam going crazy and that my life feels like a dream, and than she said i know that feeling i also had it when i was 19 for more than half a year







and i didnt had to worry and it will pass


----------



## Question-Everything (Jun 30, 2012)

stranger in the mirror said:


> i also told my mom that i have dp and also that i got it from drugs.
> 
> the day i told my mom that i had dp went like this:
> 
> ...


Wow that's pretty cool your mom can relate! I'm grateful my moms understanding of this disorder but she truely dosen't know how it's fucked me up.


----------

